# [PCW-R] Gerichtsurteil: Weitergabe von gebrauchter Software kann illegal sein



## Newsfeed (25 September 2007)

Im Dauerstreit um die Frage, ob die Weitergabe von gebrauchter Software legal oder illegal ist, hat das Landgericht München I ein wichtiges Urteil gefällt. Demnach kann ein Software-Hersteller durchaus den Weiterverkauf seiner gebrauchten Software untersagen. Dafür sind allerdings gewisse Voraussetzungen erforderlich. Im konkreten Beispiel ging es um Software von Oracle, die per Download überlassen wurde und deren Weitergabe in den Lizenzbedingungen untersagt wurde.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## marco12345 (26 September 2007)

*AW: [PCW-R] Gerichtsurteil: Weitergabe von gebrauchter Software kann illegal sein*



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Im Dauerstreit um die Frage, ob die Weitergabe von gebrauchter Software legal oder illegal ist, hat das Landgericht München I ein wichtiges Urteil gefällt. Demnach kann ein Software-Hersteller durchaus den Weiterverkauf seiner gebrauchten Software untersagen. Dafür sind allerdings gewisse Voraussetzungen erforderlich. Im konkreten Beispiel ging es um Software von Oracle, die per Download überlassen wurde und deren Weitergabe in den Lizenzbedingungen untersagt wurde.
> 
> Weiterlesen...



Und das auch 6 Monate nach erscheinen des Artikel....was ist jetzt daran neu?

Marco


----------

